# Testors Goop??



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Please tell me more about it and where do I get it.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a testors product!

You'll have to make your own. :thumbsup:

[ame]http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f30/modelmurdering/?action=view&current=MOV05604.flv[/ame]

Easy enough to make. Not as easy to master. We're still working on that part.  Best thing to do is read through the thread. :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love watching your video clips Bill.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Picked up the Goop scoop by reading Bills threads several years ago...*

I love using Goop!

Use it to hold parts on, windows in place, to make custom cars and custom t-jet screw post mounts for bodies that didn't come with them etc, etc, etc...

Using goop to mount windows in place is a HUGE plus as it will hold them in and will not fog up the window glass like Super Glue will. 

I built a custom wing for a Baron Von VW Bug one time and the Goop was the ticket for making a smooth plastic custom piece that realy set the build off. Am now planning on a Blue Max version with a different wing style and who knows what else? Goop Rulz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Also I learned that old Rotoray Phones were made from the same material as Aurora and AFX made back in the days. Just put your phone in a large gunny sack and Wack it :beatdeadhorse: ***pretending the horse is a bag with a phone in it*** with a Sledge Hammer. Instant goop crumbs...  Someday I will make a video of this...Yeah Baby!

Bob...live to goop another day...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

So, what was in the other bottle that you added?? I've got almost 10 gallons of laquer thinner.........will that work?? I gues it wouldn't hurt to try.
Great video Bill!!


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

The other bottle contained Testors 3502 liquid cement. Lacquer thinner has a couple of the same solvents in it that the 3502 has, so it may work. If you've got some scrap plastic you don't mind trying it on, give it a shot.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> So, what was in the other bottle that you added?? I've got almost 10 gallons of laquer thinner.........will that work?? I gues it wouldn't hurt to try.
> Great video Bill!!


Nope....not laquer thinner. It is Testors liquid glue that comes in a bottle with a brush and a pink label. 

I would stick with the Testors glue as a base because, Bill is a smart Cookie and if something cheaper or readily available worked instead he would have mentioned it already. If you do a search on Bills threads you will find lots of Goop stuff that is already out there for the reading & videos that are very informative.

Have found that Testors liquid glue works on Green Squadron putty to smooth things out and make it move also. Use the goop for lots and lots of stuff but, as a painter of sorts, I use putty for certain build aplications.

Bob...Testors liquid glue is the stuff...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

By the way, unless they've been pulling my leg, you can also make goop with Aurora track plastic too. it won't be as pretty as the other colors, but it would be great for making custom track pieces that you just can't find anywhere..  This is a great way to slim down that old 9" curve pile you got... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> So, what was in the other bottle that you added?? I've got almost 10 gallons of laquer thinner.........will that work?? I gues it wouldn't hurt to try.
> Great video Bill!!


Thanx! You have some cool ones too. The vids seem to help no matter what the subject is. We're an audio-visual crowd here for sure.

Mike Vitale (MEV) wrote the original book on this technique. I do things a little differently than the book. To fully understand you'd have to read the entire journey. In a nut shell, I began producing bulk liquid repair plastic in the original colors and applied modern auto body production techniques. 

Mike is pretty clear on certain points. I consider several of them to be set in stone until someone can prove otherwise. The use of testors 3502 is one of those points. Obviously the process uses solvent as a carrier. So of course one can use whatever one chooses. The question becomes, "What produces the optimum result?" I use only 3502 as well. :thumbsup:

We dont know what the secret 11 herbs and spices are in the Colonel's secret recipe (Testors) but it does contain a blend of dis or dat. Based on my experience there's a reason Mike was adament about it. Because he said so...and because I independently tested his "said so"; ergo I say so. :tongue:

Consistency of undetecable, color matched, seamless repairs and restorations are the ultimate goal here. The added cost of Testors is a small price to pay. I think of it as insurance. Another upshot is a ready supply of MT bottles to mix more colors. It also allows consistent batches because the bottles are the same size. Extra bottles are required for specific dilutions used in different applications of the technique.

One of the other stone tablet rules is strict adherance to cure times. This stuff is not the same as modern catalyzed products. Unfortunately it takes as long as it takes to cure out. 

1:1 solvent to plastic makes base
2:1 makes a glazing compound
3:1 makes a blending wash
4:1 and above is sprayable, however different colors and eras require different ratios. This is done on the fly based on vicosity. 

A good understanding of auto body is very helpful, but not a requirment.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> A good understanding of auto body is very helpful, but not a requirment.


This I do have! Alot of great info there Bill! I'm gonna have to give it a go!!
Thanks!!

JS


----------

